# gcc-4.3.0 + najnowsze glibc i binutils - testujemy

## nbvcxz

Nowy topic powielający nieco ogólny temat: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517629.html

wzięty z rozmowy na temat nowego "feature" nowych glibc: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-548429.html

Jestem ciekaw jak wielu kolegów i koleżanek (  :Exclamation: ) bawi się  z gcc-4.3.0 i z jakimi skutkami.

Co do skutków to zacznę od siebie:

Całego systemu nie da się na tym postawić - "prawie" robi wielką różnicę. Z gcc-4.3.0 nie kompiluje się np. glibc i coreutils oraz openssl. Nie szkodzi jednak skompilować je ze starszą wersją a całą resztę z 4.3.0. Tak postawiony system działa bez widocznych problemów, a "problematyczne" (w sensie doboru flag i kompilatora) pakiety zebrałem tutaj:

http://www.nbvcxz2.yoyo.pl/

Proszę o opinie o 4.3.0 i wymianę doświadczeń - za wyjątkiem polemik o racer'ach

----------

## mbar

Ja na razie kompiluję 4.3.0 już 8 godzinę   :Shocked:  na laptopie z Pentium M 1,7 GHz. Z tym gcc na desktopie amd64 poczekam trochę, mam na razie niewyjaśnione częste pady systemu plików (ext3), a sam dysk jest sprawny. Dłuższe kompilacje (jak np. openoffice) rozwalają mi FS-a.

Co do glibc to chciałbym na razie przypomnieć, że najnowsze snapshoty powodują dziwne wyświetlanie dat plików, z rzymskimi liczbami  :Wink: 

Dalej: kto może skompilować glib-1.2.0-r5? Bo mi się to sypie na wszystkich kompach i podejrzewam basha.

I jeszcze pytanie: używasz --hash-style=gnu z prelinkiem czy bez?

----------

## nbvcxz

 *mbar wrote:*   

> I jeszcze pytanie: używasz --hash-style=gnu z prelinkiem czy bez?

 

bez prelinka - od dawna mam do tego uprzedzenie

----------

## mbar

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Dalej: kto może skompilować glib-1.2.0-r5? Bo mi się to sypie na wszystkich kompach i podejrzewam basha.

 

Znalazłem to: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168198 wygląda na problem niezwiązany z bash/glibc/gcc  :Wink: 

----------

## nbvcxz

zgadza się, ale do swojej tabelki dodaję - chcę, aby był to taki szybki poradnik przy emergowaniu pakietów

btw. zamaskowałem glib i gtk+ w slocie 1 - praktycznie nie tracę na funkcjonalności, a eliminuję problemy z oprogramowaniem, które chyba nie będzie intensywnie rozwijane

----------

## mbar

ja to bym pofolgował z tymi flagami, fweb i ftracer rozwalają wiele rzeczy, -Os też nie jest najszczęśliwszy. innych to już mi się nawet nie chce wymieniać  :Wink: 

================================================

u mnie się wszystko kompiluje straaaaaasznie woooooooooooolnoooooooooooooooooooo, configure każdego pakietu trwa ze 3 minuty, dosłownie gorzej niż pentium 100  :Sad: 

EDIT: dodaj do listy STLport, nie kompiluje się

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## nbvcxz

dzięki - STLport dodany (jak rozumiem nie kompiluje się z 4.3.0 - nie chodzi o jakieś specyficzne flagi np. -ftree-vectorize i -ftree-loop-linear powodują często ICE'y)

a zwlekałem z odpowiedzią ponieważ właśnie wrzuciłem sobie gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070323

przekompilowałem toolchain i działa bez zarzutu (po restarcie) - teraz pora na system (na noc)

a co do czasu kompilacji to mam P600 na gentoo więc to dopiero staroć   :Embarassed: 

----------

## XianN

Dobra, to ja mam pytanie: Dlaczego do 'pewnej' jedzy gcc-4.3-20070309 kompiluje mi sie juz 22 godzine? Wyglada to tak, jakby kazdy plik byl przeogromny. To chyba nie jest normalne?

```
 # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-no2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-no2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        420  @ 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Mar 2007 23:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.13

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -frename-registers -fweb -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time -freorder-blocks -fno-ident -freorder-blocks-and-partition -fgcse-sm -fgcse-las -fgcse-after-reload -fmerge-all-constants -combine -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/initng/daemon /etc/initng/net /etc/initng/system /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -frename-registers -fweb -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funit-at-a-time -freorder-blocks -fno-ident -freorder-blocks-and-partition -fgcse-sm -fgcse-las -fgcse-after-reload -fmerge-all-constants -combine -s -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://153.19.33.225 #http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/distfiles"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=both -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/gnome-experimental /usr/local/layman/toolchain /usr/local/layman/einit /usr/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/local/overlays/beyond /usr/local/overlays/kadu /usr/local/overlays/xfce4 /usr/local/overlays/other /usr/local/layman/initng /usr/local/overlays/kde-experimental /usr/local/overlays/crossdev"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac ace acpi alsa apache2 arts avahi bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli clucene cracklib crypt cups curl dbus directfb divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac ftp galago gd gdbm gif glitz glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hashstyle iconv imagemagick imlib innodb ipod isdnlog jack java javascript jikes jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kipi lcms libg++ lm_sensors mad mhash midi mime mmap mmx mng mono motif mp3 mpeg musicbrainz mysql ncurses newspr nls nptl nptlonly ogg openexr opengl pam pango pch pcre pda pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection ruby samba sdl session sockets spell spl sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification strigi svg svga symlink tcpd theora threads thunderbird tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb utempter vcd vhosts vorbis wifi win32codecs wmp x86 xcb xine xinerama xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical ctrlaltdel daemon_clean debug_commands envparser find fmon fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit lockfile logfile netdev netprobe ngc4 ngcs nge pause provide reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog sysreq unneeded usplash" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Riklaunim

 *XianN wrote:*   

> Dobra, to ja mam pytanie: Dlaczego do 'pewnej' jedzy gcc-4.3-20070309 kompiluje mi sie juz 22 godzine? Wyglada to tak, jakby kazdy plik byl przeogromny. To chyba nie jest normalne?
> 
> 

 

Jest to równie nienormalne jak twoje flagi  :Wink: 

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> http://www.nbvcxz2.yoyo.pl/
> 
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu" CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -ftree-vectorize -ftree-loop-linear -frename-registers -funit-at-a-time -freorder-blocks -freorder-blocks-and-partition -fgcse-sm -fgcse-las -fgcse-after-reload -fmerge-all-constants -combine -fweb -ftracer"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fno-enforce-eh-specs -frepo -fno-rtti"

 

Kolejny Ricer  :Razz:  Przy takich flagach niestabilność to normalka a raporty że coś się nie tak z nowym GCC są bezużyteczne  :Razz: 

Te pseudomagiczne flagi ani nie poprawią wydajności ani nie przysłużą się stabilności. Chcecie testować i pomagać w rozwoju gentoo - używajcie stabilnych i sensownych flag !!! http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## mbar

Ja mam normalne flagi  :Wink:  tylko -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer, no i architektura procka.

Mi gcc też się kompilowało koło 20 godzin (na Pentium M 1,7   :Shocked: ).

Inne pakiety także kompilują się wielokrotnie wolniej, żałośnie się patrzy na configure, wyświetlające jedną linijkę co 7 sekund! gdy normalnie leci to ciurkiem.

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> Kolejny Ricer  Przy takich flagach niestabilność to normalka a raporty że coś się nie tak z nowym GCC są bezużyteczne 
> 
> Te pseudomagiczne flagi ani nie poprawią wydajności ani nie przysłużą się stabilności. Chcecie testować i pomagać w rozwoju gentoo - używajcie stabilnych i sensownych flag !!! http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

 

Na samym początku prosiłem aby nie była to dyskusja o racerach (w domyśle flagach). 

Co do użyteczności czy też nie - wybór każdego z nas. Nie chcę tu prowadzić testów stabilności nowego gcc ani wyręczać tym tematem bugzilli. i jeszcze jedno - niestabilność to u mnie nienormalka  :Wink: 

Chodziło mi raczej o dyskusję na temat funkcjonalności gc-4.3.0 (i jak zasugerował mbar również nowych glibc), śledzenie pakietów, które nie kompilują się z tą wersją BEZ WZGLĘDU NA FLAGI i wreszcie wymianę "na bierząco"o nowych możliwościach w kolejnych snapshotach.

@XianN: czas kompilacji niestety taki jest (zwłaszcza jeżeli kompilujesz po raz pierwszy z 4.1.x -> 4.3.0) kolejne wersje snapshotów kompilowane 4.3.0 -> 4.3.0 będą kompilowac się szybciej (u mnie na staruszku P3-600 z 512Mb ram to ok 10h). Mam nadzieję, że wszyscy potwierdzą, że gcc-4.3.0 kompiluje programy szybciej (w porównaniu do poprzednich wersji z analogicznymi flagami); btw. przy kompilacji samego gcc flagi nie mają większego znaczenia - większość jest flitrowana (zobacz w logach portage).

----------

## mbar

no i luz, ja testuję na safe cflags, ty nie i jest git  :Smile: 

Przy okazji: media-libs/taglib nie kompiluje się.

================================================

libvorbis również się nie kompiluje.

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## nbvcxz

 *mbar wrote:*   

> libvorbis również się nie kompiluje.

 

może w tym przypadku coś związanego z architekturą - u mnie przechodzi gładko (właśnie jeszcze raz sprawdziłem media-sound/libvorbis-1.1.2 -aotuv) na tych maxi niestabilnych flagach

no chyba, że nie przekompilowałeś wcześniej jakiejś zależności

----------

## mbar

wpa_supplicant też zdechł, z emerge -e world po dwóch dniach pozostało nadal 317 pakietów   :Shocked: 

możesz zrobić np "time emerge binutils" dla 4.1.2 i 4.3.0? nie wiem czemu u mnie się tak wlecze.

----------

## nbvcxz

na noc zapuszczę time emerge binutils dla gcc-4.1.1 i gcc-4.3.0 i zobaczymy (mam emerge na nice 19 i po prostu sobie normalnie pracuję a dla testów czasu lepiej nie obciążać maszyny niczym innym)

a co do emerge -e world to ja jadę na emwrap.sh - oszczędza czas i nerwy   :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

gtk-engines się nie kompiluje

----------

## nbvcxz

 *mbar wrote:*   

> gtk-engines się nie kompiluje

 

no i znowu nie mogę potwierdzić - u mnie przechodzi gładko (dla pewności zemergowałem jeszcze raz przed chwilką) może problemem jest któraś z zależności? (glib pango cairo png freetype .... dużo tego)

----------

## mbar

w sumie nie wiem na razie, nadal leci emerge -e world, a robię to na x86, nie na amd64 -- może stąd różnica.

EDIT: szczerze mówiąc to już mnie wkurza długość tego emerge, chyba zaraz przerwę i wypróbuję nowy system na ext4.

----------

## nbvcxz

również wraz z przebudową systemu dałem / na ext4 (wcześniej reiser4) - jak dotąd brak rewelacji - ani in + ani in -

ale apropos przebudowy systemu - czemu nie używasz emwrap.sh? (poza prostymi funkcjami jak możliwośc kontynuacji przerwanego procesu przebudowy, kontynuacja w razie niepowodzenia kompilacji któregoś pakietu, to przede wszystkim ten skrypt inaczej niż emerge -e world segreguje pakiety - stąd może niektóre kompilują się u mnie a u ciebie nie)

dzięki temu u mnie nawet przebudowa całego systemu odbywa się nocką i w dzień gdzy jestem w pracy, a potem sprawdzam tylko listę failed (i uzupełniam tabelkę   :Wink: )

----------

## mbar

zamiast emwrap przebudowuję toolchain z palca, wiem co, a tak idzie mi szybciej  :Wink: 

----------

## nbvcxz

 *mbar wrote:*   

> zamiast emwrap przebudowuję toolchain z palca, wiem co, a tak idzie mi szybciej 

 

toolchain tesh robię "z łapy", ale system i world  emwrapem - argumenty jak wyżej

btw czas kompilacji binutils miałem nieznacznie mniejszy dla .... gcc-4.1.1   :Shocked:  ale sprawdzę to jeszcze w weekend dla kilku pakietów i bez absolubie żadnych innych działających komponentów (np. ściągania torrentami w tle jak w wypadku pierwszego testu)

----------

## mbar

u mnie widać światło w domu padło, bo nie mogę się zdalnie połączyć z pracy z kompem na którym leci kompilacja.

pewnie będą błędy systemu plików, fsck działa dobrze na ext4?

----------

## nbvcxz

chyba działa - co prawda ręcznie podlinkowałem pod e2fsck ale przy starcie działa ok nie wyrzuca żadnych błędów a robiłem już raz twrady resecik

----------

## mbar

ja z gcc 4.3 na x86 daję sobie na razie spokój, kompilacje trwają zbyt długo, widać kod kompilatora nie został w ogóle zoptymalizowany albo co. na amd64 jest szybciej.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Belliash

To jak to jest chlopaki? Dziala nie dziala?

Konkrety sie licza  :Razz: 

A tak BTW: to powiedzcie mi bo nie chce mi sie nowego topica zakladac by smienic  :Razz:  jak to jest w koncu z tym SSE3? Kurde niby pisze -msse3 w flagach a jakos to dziala, nie dziala? Kde Info Center w OpenGL wywala na ten przyklad "GeForce 6600/PCI/SSE2"... to na cholere ta flaga? Zeby ich wiecej bylo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

To wina GCC czy X'ow? A moze czegos jeszcze innego? Kiedys gdzies przeczytalem ze to wina GCC? Ile w tym prawdy? O uszy obilo mi sie ze w GCC 4.2 mieli naprawic...  :Twisted Evil: 

Ktos potrafi to wyjasnic w sposob lopatologiczny?

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> To jak to jest chlopaki? Dziala nie dziala?
> 
> Konkrety sie licza 

 

Prawie działa - lecz prawie robi wielką różnicę   :Laughing: 

W tym momencie prawie cały system mam na 4.3 - wyjątki zobacz w tabelce www.nbvcxz2.yoyo.pl

A to co działa - działa całkiem sprawnie. Myślę, że eksperyment nie boli - jeżeli coś nie idzie z 4.3 - to na 99% pójdzie z 4.2 a na pewno z 4.1

Co do SSE3 - nie mam pojęcia - gentoo mam na P3 więc nie mam jak sprawdzić. btw jeżeli jest poprawione w gcc-4.2 to spróbój go - jak dla mnie jest całkiem stabilne (na ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/gcc/ jest już prerelease-4.2.0-20070316 - chociaż tego nie próbowałem)

----------

## mbar

zainstalowałeś ten nowszy snapshot glibca?

----------

## nbvcxz

temat mało popularny - widzę w "Ziemi Wolskiej" tylko ja i mbar eksperymentujemy z kompilatorami  :Question: 

ale do rzeczy - dzisiaj spróbowałem nowinek - gcc-4.3.0_alpha20070518 i binutils-2.17.50.0.16 - wynik BARDZO ZACHĘCAJĄCY:

- po skompilowaniu toolchain i system wywala tylko na glibc (stara sprawa i osobny topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517629.html oraz https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526849.html) oraz gmp (tym razem nie chce iść z binutils-2.17.50.0.16) - pozostałe kompilują się pięknie

- najwyraźniej gcc poprawiło algorytmy wektoryzacji - jak dotąd wszystkie pakiety kompilują się z flagami -ftree-vectorize -ftree-loop-linear

- obecnie kompiluję world i jak dotąd żadnego problemu

----------

## Belliash

no to czekamy az skompilujesz wszystko  :Wink: 

jestem ciekaw ile rzeczy bedzie faultowac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mbar

Ja mam na razie tak i jest fajnie (gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0):

```
Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.21-viper2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-viper2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 May 2007 06:00:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17.50.0.16

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-s -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

================================================1183047210

No dobra, skąd zdobyć najnowszego ebuilda do gcc 4.3?

----------

## unK

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> - check ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/gcc/snapshots/ for the latest version and make (rename) the ebuild yourself

 

Z tym, że aktualnie najnowszy ebuild jest w ovelay'u toolchain, więc sprawa jest ułatwiona.

================================================1190665359

up.

Jako, że najnowszy snapshot (20070921) nadaje się już do użytku i po przekompilowaniu worlda nie rozwalił mi kde, zrobiłem tabelkę z programami, które się wywalają i napisałem kilka patchy, które umożliwiają ich kompilację (nie wszystkich ofc).

http://www.unknownart.webd.pl/o/gcc43/

----------

## nbvcxz

unK thx za info - nie próbowałem go , ale dzisiaj biorę się do roboty, a co do dodatkowych łatek na 4.3 są również tutaj:

http://users.ecs.soton.ac.uk/aa702/gcc/

----------

## Kajan

Słyszałem, że w wersji 4.3 zamiast korzystać z -march=nocona można zastosować -march=core2 czy ktoś już to testował ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

 *unK wrote:*   

> up.
> 
> Jako, że najnowszy snapshot (20070921) nadaje się już do użytku i po przekompilowaniu worlda nie rozwalił mi kde, zrobiłem tabelkę z programami, które się wywalają i napisałem kilka patchy, które umożliwiają ich kompilację (nie wszystkich ofc).
> 
> http://www.unknownart.webd.pl/o/gcc43/

 

Posiadasz ebuild do nowego GCC?

----------

## unK

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Posiadasz ebuild do nowego GCC?

 

Wystarczy ściągnąć overlay toolchain i zmienić nazwę któregoś ebuilda gcc-4.3.0_alpha*, wszystkie są identyczne.

----------

## nbvcxz

@ unK

potwierdzam - cały toolchain skompilowany (łacznie z glibc)  :Exclamation:  ; teraz idzie system

----------

## unK

Napisałem patche do wszystkich pakietów, które się u mnie wywalały i teraz mam całe Gentoo na gcc-4.3 :) (oprócz kernela i minefielda).

Patche dostępne są tutaj, przy czym należy mieć na uwadze, ze niektóre są dość brzydkimi hackami.

----------

## Belliash

A komus udal osie skopilowac QT 4 pod GCC 4.3?  :Razz: 

----------

## nbvcxz

co do qt4 to na razie nie sądze, ale jak ktoś znajdzie sposób to będzie to mile widziane

----------

## skazi

Skompilowałem sobie prawie cały world gcc-4.3.0 z portage (ok. 730 pakietów) bez nakładania jakichkolwiek patchy itp. Nie udało mi się skompilować tylko kismeta i supertuxa. Za wyjątkiem amule który się wysypuje przy starcie (bug jest opisany na bugzilli) to cały system działa stabilnie. 

```
compal skazi # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.0, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.26-rc3-zen0 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-rc3-zen0 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 May 2008 14:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -msse3 -mssse3 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer -DN_DEBUG"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -msse3 -mssse3 -pipe -s -DN_DEBUG"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-s -z combreloc"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

----------

